# Growling at Toddler



## CatherineH (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi all! New to this forum but in search of some advice from other Vizsla owners. We have a 6 year-old female Vizsla and a 2 year-old daughter. Our V has never been fond of our daughter - not when she was a newborn, infant and not now either at 2. 

Our daughter knows not to grab at her or bother her when eating but if anyone has toddlers it's hard to keep them from having some wild moments. It's gotten to the point where I have to essentially separate them all day because it truly seems that even if our daughter just walks by our dog, she gives a growl. There have been many instances where she bares her teeth and once where she sort of snapped at her. I've witnessed all these things and very rarely is there food involved. We were told by a trainer about a year ago a lot of this is resource guarding but frankly, I'm anxious about what might happen and tired of the attitude our V is giving our daughter ALL the time. She used to be ok with her lightly petting her but now, even when we are right there "supervising" the interaction she gets upset and growls. Please, anyone have advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There are some dogs that are just uncomfortable with kids. The more mobile the kids become, the bigger the problem gets. Other dogs it's a jealously problem. 
You can see if a behaviorist can work with her, in hopes she can overcome it.
If not you may need to rehome your toddler. Just joking. But if she can't overcome her issues with kids, she may need a home that doesn't include them.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree with texasred and I see (3) things happening:
1. Your dog doesn't accept your child, it never has
2. Your child cannot be kept separate from your dog 24/7
3. You are becoming fearful and frustrated which is making you close off your emotional tie with your dog
Having owned Vizslas for many years now, helped with Vizsla rescue and heard of many, many situation like yours I would like to think a behaviorist could help your situation. 
From a more realistic point of view, this is a situation that has been brewing for 2 years and may erupt at any moment. If your dog bites your child; your child may be substantially damaged, your dog may be removed from the home and may even be required to be euthanized depending upon where you live.
My strongest suggestion is to contact Vizsla Rescue in your area. They will be able to give you advice and steer you towards a behaviorist, if that's the course you want to follow. Something to remember is that the majority of Vizsla rescues are prohibited from accepting a dog that has bitten a human, regardless of age.


----------



## CatherineH (Jan 1, 2018)

Original poster here...

So about 5 months have passed and we've had a behavioral trainer over and sought help of our vet who reccomended Prozac. That has helped to a minor extent and she is a tad mellowed out. But the growling and constant separation of my toddler and V has had to continue. Yesterday it came
to a head and my husband, daughter and V were outside. My daughter was trying to pet and we think kiss the dog for a way too extender period of time - they should have been separated - but not before it was too late and our daughter got bit above her eye. It could have been far far worse but...as a PP said this was something brewing for a long time and we are so fearful to take any further chances. Are we doing the right thing by rehoming her? I am so sad for her but I have to protect our daughter...its just not safe. To those who have experience with Vizslas being rehomed...do they do ok? How does it normally work out? Looking for reassurance and any advice on how to cope through this .


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't rehomed one of mine, but I do foster for rescue. The dogs settle in quite quickly, and we care for them like our own dogs. I've had over 10 fosters come through my home, in the last 2 years.

Please go through a vizsla rescue. You want anyone interested in her, to be thoroughly vetted. 
I'm so sorry your daughter was bitten, and your having to rehome your vizsla.


----------



## CatherineH (Jan 1, 2018)

We were going to have our breeder take her back and he is part of our states Vizsla club and rescue organizations - so he has many more contacts than we do who would make a good fit. I am so sad it has come to this. Do you think it's the right call?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's wonderful that she can go back to her breeder. While it's heartbreaking, yes it's the right thing to do for her, and your daughter. In a home without kids, she will have the run of the house. More freedom, and less stress on her.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

CatherineH said:


> We were going to have our breeder take her back and he is part of our states Vizsla club and rescue organizations - so he has many more contacts than we do who would make a good fit. I am so sad it has come to this. Do you think it's the right call?



It is the right call. You can't keep her - doing so would result in another/more bites, an injured daughter, a put down dog, and anguished parents.


It is also the right call to return her to her breeder. You really don't want to try to re-home her yourself and rescue organizations probably wouldn't take her because she has bitten.


----------



## CatherineH (Jan 1, 2018)

I am struggling so much with this. It has been a terrible holiday weekend due to the anguish and sadness for all of us. What I feel most is a sense of failure. Like I failed our Vizsla because we weren't able to effectively help her overcome these uncomfortable feelings and nervousness around our daughter. We would diffuse the situation and separate the two but, it was happening often and at non-threatening times so it has become such a tense situation. It is frustrating to us because we just want her to be OK around our daughter like she is everyone else. I keep imagining her in another home just so confused and sad and wondering where we are and what happened and when she will come home. It's breaking my heart. This is the first dog I've ever had and I feel such an immense loss. Maybe even worse than if she had passed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we dwell on it, much more than the dogs do. Would they be happy to see us again? I would hope so, but I don't think they spend their days thinking of us.
Imagine her in a home, where she doesn't have to be separated. She gets to hangout with her family all day. Under no stress caused from small humans. 

I've had a couple of people contact me multiple times. I was fostering their owner surrendered dogs. They were worried how the dogs were doing. 
Both dogs settled in quickly. After a couple of days, the dogs acted like they had always been with me. Playing with toys, kicked back on the couch, and just enjoying life. One of those dogs was a foster failure, and the previous owners still get updates on him.

There is no way to make giving her up easy, and it shouldn't be. Your not failing her by giving her back to the breeder. 
You would be failing both her, and your daughter by keeping her. 
Take her to do some of her favorite things. Give her a hug, and a kiss, then say good bye.


----------



## CatherineH (Jan 1, 2018)

Texasred, thank you so much. Your and others posts have given me some peace during this time. I just look at her now and want to cry and can't stand it because she is so good about 99.9% of the time. It just breaks my heart. I'm taking comfort in your words and this will be one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. No doubt.


----------

